# Team Fitzgerald (Fitzgerald Outdoors)



## MallardMaster

I've been sitting quiet on this and I am at my whits end here and I just have to voice my disappointment in them. I really feel let down more than anything from a Michigan company and want you to all be aware. I am really accepting responsibility for actually doing business with them and not doing some research prior to placing the order. On October 29, I ordered some Deer Dander, VK and a Dan Fitgerald Killin Hat (because I grew up watching him wear it of course!) in hopes to use it during the firearm season. My credit card was processed on the 30th and the wheels were in motion to hopefully help myself be successful during the rut. Sadly, that is not what happened at all. Here I am 44 days later and I have not received my order. I have submitted a couple of requests to them on their websites for an update (since there is not a phone number on their website) and I even created a Facebook account to message them using that method of operation. As it turns out, they did respond to a couple of messages on their Facebook account letting me know that they are going to 'Take Care of Me'. Well that is great information for sure, but it doesn't help me at all in knowing when I am going to get my order. All I am looking for from them is some transparency and give it to me straight. Tell me that I am 3 weeks out for getting my order filled or just be honest and tell me that I am not going to get my order. They do put videos on their website saying that they are 'working hard at filling orders', 'they were slammed with too many orders', 'thankful for the business', etc. I am guessing that when I placed the order they knew that there was a shortage and at that time should have put a note letting everyone know that they are sold out at the time and check back later. Instead, there was no notification of that and my credit card was billed. I think that is what upsets me the most. Last week I ordered a transducer from Reeds Sporting Goods and they called me back to let me know that they didn't have anything in stock and when I asked if they ran my card, they said they only run a card when they are shipping something out. In my opinion, that is how it should go.
I sent them another message on Facebook last night requesting some information on giving me a straight forward date, and to date they have not responded back to me. Last night though I decided to do a Google search on them and went to the BBB website. As of last night, there were 34 posts on there (majority recent) of people that are in the same situation that I am, basically looking for some closure on the situation. I didn't add a complaint to it, but in a strange way I feel a little better knowing that I am the only one.
The crux of this post though is to just let all of the fellow people who utilize this web forum to just be aware if you are thinking about placing an order. I am all about helping out a small business from our great state of Michigan, specially if it is someone who I grew up watching as a kid. Dan's videos made an impact on me when I was a kid and got me out in the woods to enjoy the sport of archery. I am really hopeful that I get some closure on this, but more importantly, educate the fellow sportsmen and sportswomen who are out there.


----------



## rob0311

Really loved the videos also. Bummer for them, I’d rock out a team Fitzgerald hat also. But I’m not donating money to them for no merchandise


----------



## justdandy

I ordered a dvd from them at the huntin time expo in birch run about 10 years ago and still haven’t seen it


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7

I would be absolutely shocked if they were "slammed" for anything, lol.


----------



## MallardMaster

I actually just received a message on Bookface and the asked me if I had seen a video posted on their site letting everyone know that they are working really hard. I am sure that they are working hard, but they still have not posted any messages stating that they are not in stock with a given product, which would let a consumer know that they shouldn't order. I did reply back to the person who wrote me back asking for them to give me the delivery date. I will probably get a message stating that they will get it to me as soon as they can, or I will not get a response.
It just sucks because they say they are very open with what they stand for in life, but it does seem like they are falling a little short on that. Just want them to be honest with an answer and not open-ended responses.


----------



## GDLUCK

you sound quite disgusted with the company. why not just cancel the order, request a refund and get on with life?


----------



## TNL

Filling an order isn't rocket science. Get order, pick merch, pack, and ship. Unless of course if you never had it in stock in the first place and work on the JIT principle. 

If he orders from China then it could be a multitude of problems. Add to that he probably pays for inventory to get in AFTER it's been ordered. If the OEM is behind or experiencing problems, or if Fitz hasn't paid his bills, then there won't be any coming in to ship out. Fitz can find himself in quite a pickle, especially if he's already spent your money. Working hard? Please.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

That sucks. Thanks for warning us about them.


----------



## johnhunter247

They are a shady bunch and I can’t say I’m surprised. They have done some shady things in the past too. I’m sure a few on here know about the stunt Dan Fitzgerald tried to pull several years ago at a buck pole. I’ve always thought there show sucked and they weren’t a top notch bunch. If I was you I would ask for a refund and see if they could at least manage that. If not turn them in because they have basically stole from you. Any reputable company doesn’t charge your card until the item is shipped. I’m waiting on a few items I bought from cabelas right now that we’re back ordered and guess what... They haven’t charged my card because the items haven’t shipped yet. It’s the only way to do business! Your better off getting your money back anyway because there products suck. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I shared a hunting camp with them once and my opinion, I would never do business with them. I would demand my money back now and if they caught it up within 24 hours, I'd contact my credit card company and do a charge-back.


----------



## 1morebite

Remember the "Just passing through" video.
There is a reason Foulkrod went off on his own for sure!


----------



## MallardMaster

I did receive a response from their BookFace Administrator (What is that???) saying that they don't have access to the order database, but will ask the shipping manager when he comes back this week. They are very thankful though that I am being patient. Well.......patience is up and so is this gig with them. I told them that I wanted a refund on the order that I have and I gave them until tomorrow morning (just trying to be reasonable) and if I didn't have it, I would be the 38th complaint to the BBB. It is amazing how quick things get turned around when you post a complaint there. It is also a crying shame that people have to go that route in order to either receive an order or get a refund. There is someone on there that ordered something in 2017 and there was a response that the order was shipped in November of this year. What gives?? This is just bad business here and not treating a customer with any respect. Oh well I guess. The point of this entire post was to just make 'Buyer Beware', so hopefully it helped some people out.


----------



## jstfish48162

What a joke of an individual Dan Fitzgerald is. As well as Fitzgerald Enterprises!!!!!
Did some business with him about 7 years ago. He ordered some special order products from the company I worked for and stuck us with it. I don’t work there any more but I can promise you that it is still in the back of the shop!!!
Sorry for your experience with them. Hopefully you can get a refund and move on.


----------



## micooner

Whatever happened with the alleged state record bass one of them caught in wamplers lake and there was some controversy with?


----------



## BucksandDucks

I remember hearing that they got caught hunting in a park that was closed to hunting. Anyone else hear that? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## beer and nuts

Call your credit card company.


----------



## No-Bama

beer and nuts said:


> Call your credit card company.


Specifically, call your credit card company and let them know that you wish to initiate a chargeback. It only takes a few minutes, and you should have your funds credited back within days.


----------



## jakeo

I'm drawing a blank about the name of the agency in Lansing that I contacted after NOT receiving a order I placed from a small business in Grayling. This was a few years back but their bus. license can be in jeopardy if enough complaints. My situation was handled very quick but am drawing a blank. HELP....and go get them....Hate a thief!!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

This is bs. I would be pissed too. Screw those guys. No wonder they aren't relevant anymore.


----------



## Skinner 2

Sasquatch Lives said:


> This is bs. I would be pissed too. Screw those guys. No wonder they aren't relevant anymore.


Were they ever relevant??


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Skinner 2 said:


> Were they ever relevant??


I remember watching the passing through video way back in the day and thinking it was kinda cool. This was back when they were popular and making the first bowhunting videos. I was just getting into bowhunting though and didn't know better. Little did I know those guys were a couple of tools.


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE

They have been stealing from people for more than twenty years, but GOD must want them to.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7

YOTEANTIDOTE said:


> They have been stealing from people for more than twenty years, but GOD must want them to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


"Just keeping it real...man." LOL.


----------



## thill

YOTEANTIDOTE said:


> They have been stealing from people for more than twenty years, but GOD must want them to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


When I was about 16 years old I enjoyed their videos, but once they started thanking God for every kill I started to see right through their BS. They are the lowest of the low! I haven't heard their names in years. No offense to the op, but I'm really surprised anyone would consider spending a penny on their crap.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I watched them as well and liked them in there early years. But when Dan had a falling out with Folkrod ,then started editing his old camera guy's out of the footage it rubbed me wrong. While I know the reason why it still didn't sit well with me. The final straw was when his kid got involved in the business. He is a major A- Hole.


----------



## MallardMaster

I call it a Christmas miracle!! A threat to contact the BBB and a demand for a refund....and wouldn't you know....a shipping label stating that I should have my order today. I messaged them back and told them that they didn't meet my Tuesday AM deadline and I want my refund. I followed up with them and let them know that I no longer have a use for their products and I will be shipping them back, if I actually receive them. I did receive the obligatory 'Merry Christmas and God Bless' from them. As a christian man, it does upset me that they put in the 'God Bless' after jerking all of these people around for 3 months. 
Thanks for the tip too about the credit card. I am going to be contacting them today and starting the refund process.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

good for you


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I loved their old stuff, passing through, corn crazed whitetails, swamp buck Bonanza and their hog videos. What I grew up on, was

When his kid came on board went to hell. Contemplated buying their old videos that are now on DVD but would probably think twice


----------



## Sr.Blood

I don't think many of there vids. were legit fair chase, if you watch them close. He shot a 30" wide 7 or 8 point, never showed the shot, but showed it as a highlight, i asked him about it at deer spectacular, and he blew me off a didn't want to talk about that one? Still dont know the story on it.


----------



## Swampdog467

I too really enjoyed their videos when I first started bow hunting. Watching them with my brother was what got my wife interested in hunting, so I guess I had a more positive experience than most. Never bought any of their products except a few of those earliest videos. 
Didn't really follow them after the kid got involved but heard a lot of the negative over the years. Sounds like another typical example of what I've been hearing. Sad

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PhsntHntr

Contact your credit card company to reverse the charge. Problem solved but not the agrivation so may I suggest a few bottles of Brown Pop.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail1

I tend to distance myself from people with credibility issues. These guys have consistently been on the radar for questionable sportsmanship. Glad you finally received your purchase.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Never trust anyone who:
1. Bible thumps as a business tactic.
2. Hawks "miracle" scents and lures for deer hunting. That was what Rompola was trying to do as well. Oldest and least creative scam in the book.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

I heard something about one of them catching a disputed record bass of some sort too. Forget the details.


----------



## buckwacker 48097

I think a lot of people saw through them years ago. Didn't the kids first deer come from a shot inside a cabin's kitchen as they pulled the curtains back off a bait pile?


----------



## Namrock

I thought he moved to Alaska & started trapping fur & building bad @$$ cabins on a different televison program?
View attachment 359863

I kid because Marty IS THE MAN!


----------



## MallardMaster

Namrock said:


> I thought he moved to Alaska & started trapping fur & building bad @$$ cabins on a different televison program?
> View attachment 359863
> 
> I kid because Marty IS THE MAN!


Now that is funny!! Thanks for the Thursday AM laugh!!


----------



## bigmac

shady crew.....


----------



## Groundsize

Dans transmission went down on his bronco one time in the down river area. My mom helps run a trans shop around here. Won’t say which one. Dan seemed super cool mom said. They did the work with no money down. Not my moms policy but the shady owners. Welp bronco with new trans went back to Dan and Dan never paid a dime! Gave the owner some crappy videos and stuff. Who does that? Seems there all a bunch of losers.


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

They charge people for hunts and never deliver and make excuses...Isnt this theft?? I spent money a year ago products never arrive..and they keep advertising trying to sell more!!!


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Yikes!


yes sounds like my next step thx!!


----------



## Shoeman

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Yikes!



How can they exist? Sounds like a total scam!


----------



## TNL

Fraud, pure and simple. Add the use of a computer in the commission of a crime. Make a call to the AG's office.


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

I believe about 5 guys have so far...hopefully this will stop..we have enough to deal with with anti hunters than getting robbed by our own for sure..sad


----------



## mich buckmaster

I bought a Dan's hat from them a couple years ago, and they said that they would send a free DVD with the purchase if bought by a date, and I never got the DVD, just the hat. I was like Oh, well, but they are shady.


----------



## DirtySteve

Shoeman said:


> https://www.bbb.org/us/mi/clinton/p...gerald-marketing-llc-0422-90051057/complaints


Wow tha is alot of complaints for such a small operation. All saying the same thing. They take the money immediately and do not deliver.


----------



## red wolf

Crazy. 

I have ordered product for years no issues and fast delivery. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## red wolf

Just looking for the Facebook link and it is down. Sure sounds like TF is having some issues. 
Deer dander was an awesome product. 
Unreal to read all the complaints.


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

red wolf said:


> Just looking for the Facebook link and it is down. Sure sounds like TF is having some issues.
> Deer dander was an awesome product.
> Unreal to read all the complaints.


Yea its crazy..Great products but shady business deals since the son took over..


----------



## brushbuster

Bad customer service is death of many businesses, too bad. Hope you get your product.


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

Thanks!! contacted again..promised "they would pass my message along" no response..


----------



## jakeo

Tennessee sportsman said:


> Thanks!! contacted again..promised "they would pass my message along" no response..


Their next excuse will be they caught the Chinese Flu!


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

HAAAAAA


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

OMG just fb messageD guys on line one got scammed for 4,000 and his friend lost thousands too!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Why haven't you called the authorities yet? Sound like fraud to me.


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

I have filed with Attorney general


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Tennessee sportsman said:


> I have filed with Attorney general


Did you call the police too? If no, then why not?


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

I was told its a civil court issue or BBB complaint other guys who lost big money have to either go to court or go thru credit card co...The fitzgeralds do business alot thru text messages and PMs on facebook real shady..no receipts or contracts for hunts..this way they can scam without worry..there real slick


----------



## Bucman

Tennessee sportsman said:


> Heres what there sending..".Order now were filling orders as we speak!! "


Who buys that spunk!!


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

Still waiting a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jakeo

Tennessee sportsman said:


> Still waiting a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Personally, if I lost $4K to someone and I knew where they were located, I would be paying a visit , just to say HELLO:mischeif:.
Whether or not you talked with legal counsel has not been mentioned, but if you have, I believe you should drag them into court. Honestly don't believe with the amount of complaints with the BBB that someone hasn't already served them with court papers or worse.
I hope this is not a BS thread.:16suspect


----------



## Tennessee sportsman

No sir its not for sure...The guys ive spoken to are for real its just that without receipts and contracts theres little that can be done sometimes and sometimes the credit card company can get money back..Most guys are all over the country Ive spoken too..Im suprised nothing has happened yet either or maybe it has with some. I heard a couple out west had to fight but got money back and won they promised 12 yr old grandson a new bow and a "pro staff" position..(this is there BS game) never got the hunt and they actually had to call Matthews to get the bow they were promised....Guy always promises and then changes the story it seems


----------



## Waif

https://www.bbb.org/us/mi/clinton/p...gerald-marketing-llc-0422-90051057/complaints

F Rating.


----------



## jakeo

What a $#%^& up company. I Pray they get all they have coming to them and end up behind bars!!! I did watch the Apple Crisp video....Question is:
How did the Fat Guy get such a Hot Wife? I know where Clinton is, I would visit her


----------



## Shoeman

jakeo said:


> What a $#%^& up company. I Pray they get all they have coming to them and end up behind bars!!! I did watch the Apple Crisp video....Question is:
> How did the Fat Guy get such a Hot Wife? I know where Clinton is, I would visit her


By lining his pockets with other peoples money


----------



## jakeo

Shoeman said:


> By lining his pockets with other peoples money


I seriously can't believe they are still in business. This is the worse company I have ever even heard of besides one here in Ohio (now in Reading Mi.) that got me for $4k+. You can't collect your money from a closed corporation but if he ever comes back to Ohio, LEO is waiting on him.
That was a fire restoration company, not a sporting outfit.


----------



## Petronius

red wolf said:


> Just looking for the Facebook link and it is down. Sure sounds like TF is having some issues.
> Deer dander was an awesome product.
> Unreal to read all the complaints.


The website is still up.


----------



## Petronius

Tennessee sportsman said:


> Still waiting a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You need to go to their house and have a talk with them.


----------

